# I was attacked this morning!



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

by my cat! I accidently dropped kicked him (i got knocked out of bed dont ask haha). next thing i know i felt like i was getting clawed up and punched in the face and the cat was liek 8 feet in the air! he ran up me with his claws right into my face and sprong off my shoulder. im scratched the hell up and my lip was bloody from when he slammed into my face (and the cats face was covered in my spit). i woulda won $100,000 on AFV if i had that on video. to effin funny. oh yea an dmy cat is huge easily 16lbs.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

:clap:Wow I don't know what to say other than I have to change my drawers now that was funny.:clap::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

I wish i had video....it woulda been pee yo pants material


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

<---punched in the face with a cat WTF


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

the attacker








pet sematary?








some of the damage


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*LMFAO!!!!!!
Thats some funny sh*t!!!!*


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Nice paint shop work


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHAHA PET CEMETARY! that movie scared the SH*T outta me as a child...i just watched it recently too..and it was STILL scary..haha.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Nice paint shop work


haha thanks! it's not pai ntshop i actually did it right on my girlfriends sisters camera (its touchscreen and u can edit pics righ ton it pretty neat)...if it was paintshop it woulda been alittle neater....that cat is CRAZY!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> haha thanks! it's not pai ntshop i actually did it right on my girlfriends sisters camera (its touchscreen and u can edit pics righ ton it pretty neat)...if it was paintshop it woulda been alittle neater....that cat is CRAZY!


Too funny. I had a cat that would play with it's mice between My wife and I at 4 fricken 30 in the morning and the mice rattled. So not only did he run all over the bed but he made noise tooo. I wanted to punt him more than a few times.:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> by my cat! I accidently dropped kicked him (i got knocked out of bed dont ask haha). next thing i know i felt like i was getting clawed up and punched in the face and the cat was liek 8 feet in the air! he ran up me with his claws right into my face and sprong off my shoulder. im scratched the hell up and my lip was bloody from when he slammed into my face (and the cats face was covered in my spit). i woulda won $100,000 on AFV if i had that on video. to effin funny. oh yea an dmy cat is huge easily 16lbs.


That cat would be part of a tennis racket if it did that to me. :curse:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hahahahahahahaha! On another forum I'm on, we track the devilry of EVil Kitteh! Looks like he has struck again  I have a love/hate relationship with cats, they can turn so quickly, one minute they're rubbing your ankle, the next minute their teeth are lodged in your big toe! If only they weren't so damn cute...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA



You should post a picture of your face for us...LMAO


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Hahahahahahahaha! On another forum I'm on, we track the devilry of EVil Kitteh! Looks like he has struck again  I have a love/hate relationship with cats, they can turn so quickly, one minute they're rubbing your ankle, the next minute their teeth are lodged in your big toe! If only they weren't so damn cute...


i mean i did drop kick him so i can blame him...i think he was just as shocked as i was. I've been laughin about this ish all day! that pic of him doesnt need paintshop he already looks evil


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> You should post a picture of your face for us...LMAO


It woulda been funny if there was a pic taken immediatley....my lip was just a little bloody from hitting my tooth....me an dthe cat are cool again haha


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

gotta have your volume up for this vid!!!!!! it sure as hell got onyx's attnetion LOL!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

haha! yea you gotta watch those black cats! i saw a cat fall out from under a suv this morning on my way into work, crazy enough, even tho we were going at lest 65 the cat hit the road flipped a few times and kept on booking it across 4 lanes of traffic to the side of the road where the kids watched him run into the field on the side of the road. craziest thing! talk about waking you up first thing in the morning! hehe...


----------

